# The La Caja China ????



## twanger1994 (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone ever heard of or used a LA Caja China grill. Just saw one today on TV but no explanation about it. I looked at the website. www.lacajachina.com looks interesting. It can be turned into a smoker too. just curious!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 20, 2009)

I think they are basically pig roasters, with the source of heat on the outside so that would not work for a smoker... JMHO


----------



## mrh (Sep 22, 2009)

I have heard of some guys who have built something similar, and have done "chicken in a box"  That people said was great. Haven't seen one yet though.


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 22, 2009)

I have had a whole pig off one of these, and it was great.  

THanks for the link to their site,  I see one of these in my future.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have seen that grill/smoker set up on the food network and I did see that episodeof throwdown with Bobby Flay. He got his butt handed to him when tring to smoke like that strange looking contraption. I have a buddy that saw I guy at a Fla. Gators game smoke some meat on a smaller version and he said the meat was melt in your mouth tender and sweet. I'm not going to run out and grab one but they are definetly interesting. All that thing is, is a bax lined with some heavy tin and some sand in the bottom and you put what ever you want cook in it and put the top on it and some coals on top and leave it alone for a couple of hours and magic you have food.


----------



## bbq engineer (Sep 22, 2009)

I saw that episode too, and what was more interesting about it was the recipe he used on the cuban pork.  It was a shoulder that he cut open and unrolled and then stuffed with oranges, garlic, ham, bacon, etc, etc. and then rolled up tied with twine, an basted in Malta.  I had to go find malta to try it out.  Here is a link to the recipe...of course we would want to smoke it!

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/t...ipe/index.html


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 22, 2009)

La Caja China has been around for a few years, it serves its purpose for cooking. Those who want to use it as a smoker have had to use a Smoke Pistol or some similiar device to achieve the smoke flavor.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is a link to some from down this way...cajun microwaves...Would like to have one..

http://www.cajunmicrowaves.com/


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 12, 2010)

I was at a pig roast Saturday, a buddy was doing a pig on the La Caja China, and I wanted to check it out since I am borrowing his La Caja for my pig roast in June.   I had eaten a pig off one, but never watched how it was done.

85 lb. hog, butterflyed, trotters taken off. Took a little over 6 hours. He injected it the night before with mojo. THis pig was awesome, roasted perfectly, popping with flavor, and just porky and juicy. Loved the ribs I had.

I am doing a 100 lb. local hog for my pig roast, and am going to give it about 8 hours in the box.











one of these la caja chinese roasters is next on my list to buy for sure.


----------



## mrh (Apr 12, 2010)

chisoxjim,

I am in the process of building one of these, and have a couple questions since I haven't even seen one other then pics.  When you say you are going to use a 100 lbs hog is that live or dressed weight? And does your buddy have a recipe for his mojo injection or is a one he bought?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 12, 2010)

The weight I am giving is the live weight before dressing and having the trotters removed. The max for that large size La Caja is listed as 100 lbs.. The 90-100 lb local, natural pig I am getting will cost $150 dressed, and butterflied. I think he payed $90 for that 85 lb. hog from a pork supplier in Chicago. 

He used the Mojo in a jug from Restaurant Depot. I am going to use one that is in the book "Low and Slow", Ill try to jot it down & post it when I have the book in front of me again. 

Another option I read about was placing halved oranges, garlic, onions, other citrus, and herbs under the pig vs an injection. Not sure of the route I am going to go.


----------



## roller (Apr 12, 2010)

I had forgot about those. I understand that they do a great job on whole pigs.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Apparently they work great. It's basically a charcoal fired oven.


----------



## shooter1 (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a Caja China (China box) that my family has had for over 20 years. I have the large one, Model #2 and it is lined with Aluminum. We have not had to replace any parts yet although I may replace the charcoal grate this year as it is finally showing some wear.

We used to build a block pit every year for our Christmas Eve pig roast until we found these. Really made the pig roast simple and consistent which allowed us to enjoy the holiday and the family more and less time cooking. I have only used it for whole pigs but you could do a bunch of Butts or turkeys etc...

Of course the real secret is in the mojo for roasted pork. If anyone has any questions just ask.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 12, 2010)

I might take you up on the offer of some info.  .

I think I got the basics down when I was @ the roast all day on Saturday, but I may have some questions as my roast date gets closer.


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 12, 2010)

I go to a cuban friends house every year for christmas pig think I am going to have to show him this.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 4, 2010)

Went to my buddies bar in Chicago last night to pick up the La Caja I am borrowing for my pig roast the first Saturday in June(also ate a few pounds of the free crawfish he was doing last night).  

I am looking forward to giving the La Caja a try, and may give it a test run before I do the 100 lb. pig for my roast.  Maybe next weekend I will toss some ribs and chicken in there and take it for a spin.


----------



## pperkins (Jul 28, 2010)

I have several models of La Caja China, as well as the smoker unit. Even before I got the smoke pistol, I cam eup with a very simple solution...I put a small pan of wood chips (oak) on top of the upper rack (inside the box), and remove an end rail to create a draft.

Works perfect. You can see the photo recipe using this method with briskets, here:

http://burninlovebbq.wordpress.com/2009/07/23/how-to-smoke-briskets-on-la-caja-china/

I have a lot of recipes for La Caja China on that blog, stop on by!

-Perry


----------



## pperkins (Dec 2, 2010)

FYI...La Caja China and I have (finally) released our first cookbook, "La Caja China Cooking." Lots of traditional Cuban recipes, as well as Southern US

favorites, and a few from around the world!

http://www.roastingbox.com/p-87-la-caja-china-cooking.aspx

- Perry


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats on your book. This is very intriguing and sounds like a lot of fun to use!


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 3, 2010)

True Cajuns call then a "Coon-Ass Microwave" it works off inverted heat. You build a fire above or on top of you meat in a metal lid type tray. The fire heats the metal lid which in-turn heats the box, mine can run about 300-350. It is a fool proof method of cooking, it is kind of like cooking in a cross between pressure cooker and an oven, is the best way to describe it.  I have been building a version of them for 12 years now and it is not smoking. The fire and smoke never comes in contact with the food...It's above it. Don't get me wrong it's a great way of cooking large tough pieces of meat. It will make them fork tender..... but there’s no smoke taste. I have built 100's of them over the years, anywhere from 24" x 24" x 20" deep to one of the largest was built into a trailer which was 48" x 96" x 36" deep. I had to build it so one end would open like an over door so they could access the meat. I will post some pictures when I get in .....the hardest thing with them.........is……. you have to like to like to sit around poke at a fire and drink beer......LOL.......Shoneyboy


----------



## bikes blues bbq (Dec 22, 2010)

I have the La  Caja China #1.  First time out, time was short and we couldn't find a "smalll" pig for the roast.  I purchased four large Boston Butts and  used the Pierna Criollo (Stuffed Pork Shoulder) recipe from the Throwdown with Bobby Flay video.  The link is from the La Caja China website (also has a recipe for the Mojo, if you can't find the already prepared kind. 

http://www.lacajachina.com/recipes/pierna-criolla-a-lo-caja-china.html

The Butts turned out sweet and delicious, and everybody raved about them. 

Next time out, I had found a pig from a local farmer, who we guessed was about 60 pounds,  70 pounds is the maximum live weight for the #1 box. Turned out, he was 85 pounds live weight, when picked up from the butcher, but I was able to stuff him into the box and and roast went great.  (Went a little longer on the time, according to the instructions, but I had allowed the extra time, so no biggie)  I used the Mojo marinade, injected him the night before, and rubbed him down with Adobo, and he was delicious. 

Third time, our local Sam's Club had roasting pigs in the 20-30 lb range.   We picked one up and prepped him with the Mojo.  I had just obtained the Smoke Pistol, but with it being my first time out, I couldn't get the smoke output very consistent, and he didn;t have a lot of smoke flavor, but still turned out great and cooked in a little under 3 hours. (hmm...I'm thinkin Amazen Smoker??)  I've since used the Smoke Pistol with my ECB electric and got great smoke flavor for butts and brisket. 

I would reccomend anyone getting one of these boxes to spend the extra $$ to get the #2 box with the increased capacity for a 100 lb pig, because, at least in my area, it is hard to find a 70 lb or less pig.  Most farmers don't want to mess with selling a pig that small, and the online sources are pretty pricey.   

Perry, congrats on the recipe book, I am placing my order this evening! 

Brad


----------



## walle (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow - talk about reviving an old post!!  Cajun Microwaves are good cookers - to make them efficient smokers, you have to add a  smoke box.  I've tried the wood box under the lid, and it just never worked for me.

Here is how I solved that problem for those of you out there who are interested.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...owaves-ideas-for-design-and-build-with-q-view


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Walle

I have looked at this post several times and am always in awe of your skills - I am trying to help Mr Perkins win one of the three they are giving away as he has my 4H  kids in the running to donate a box to.

 Thanks for all the great posts -

Scar


----------



## eman (Dec 23, 2010)

I have done a 200lb live weight sow on a big coon ass micowave .

Took about 8 hrs to be falling apart tender.

 The ones we built at a former employer were all stainless .

i'm sure they will still be cooking on them after i'm long gone.


----------



## walle (Dec 24, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Hey Walle
> 
> I have looked at this post several times and am always in awe of your skills - I am trying to help Mr Perkins win one of the three they are giving away as he has my 4H  kids in the running to donate a box to.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Scar!  Good on ya for helping those kids out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 


eman said:


> _*  ...on a big coon ass micowave .*_
> 
> Took about 8 hrs to be falling apart tender.
> 
> ...









   your lingo PROVES you know your way around one of these, EMAN!!

I love this shot of my dad's - this is a year ago after we finished butchering hogs - coon ass full of fresh pig ribs.... not ideal conditions, but if your fire is hot, you can do it!


----------



## pperkins (Dec 24, 2010)

Brad,

Thanks!

I agree, the Model #2 is the way to go, or maybe the Semi Pro if you like the bling, and the spigot (which I do, lol.)

As far as smaller pigs, I've had my best luck contacting local restaurant supply stores. Locally, I use Cash & Carry, but I'm sure there's someone like them in your area. Asian groceries are a good bet, too.

Thanks again,

-Perry


----------



## pperkins (Jun 30, 2011)

Just a follow up...our second La Caja China cookbook, "La Caja China World" just released. Traditional recipes from countries around the world, adapted for the roasting box!

Thanks again,

- Perry

Perry P. Perkins
Author
“La Caja China Cooking”
"La Caja China World"


----------



## pperkins (Jul 1, 2011)

This picture is so awesome, lol!


----------



## zoe tipsword (Sep 7, 2015)

this is so on my Christmas list. Some had pointed out about smoking and I have a great little toy that seems to work great to share.


----------



## leosmith78 (Sep 25, 2015)

Has anybody roasted a hog in the La Caja China that was already skinned? I'm having an issue finding a meat processor that will scald and scrape the oinker for me. If so, what did you do differently? I was going to place foil over the hog earlier than I normally would to keep the flesh from drying or burning. 

I'd like to hear any other ideas that you guys may have...

Thanks,

Leo


----------



## zoe tipsword (Sep 27, 2015)

try looking for a local farm or meat source outside of a supermarket. Chinese markets, carnicerias, and other ethnic places may have them as well.

As for your other question I would be carefull but any cut of meat can be cooked inside the box. I've seen turkeys and chickens done too.


----------

